# Me & My Favorite Step daughter in Fiji



## Lon (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice pic, Lon!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

Lovely Picture...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2015)

Fiji......oooohhhhh :love_heart:
Lon, every time I see you post something about Fiji I get envious.  Would love to go there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2015)

Great picture Lon, looks like you're having fun.  Your stepdaughter is very pretty!


----------

